# Snow geese



## Minnowhead

Moving through North Dakota


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

Send them here. Seems like migrant Canadas are making their way through our area (stark county) seen a lot of high fliers this week that were very hesitant to mix with our local birds on a loaf spot near where we hunt. No bands to prove my theory though.


----------



## Flathead76

Those Can be very difficult birds to hunt. Hard to get them to decoy.


----------



## Tritonman

Minnow u hunting nordak?


----------



## Minnowhead

I stayed back this year, my buddies went out again. They sent this pic to me.


----------



## Bprice1031

I got to hunt North Dakota once in my life, twenty years ago. I did an internship for the US Fish and Wildlife Service. It is a bird hunters paradise! Nothing has ever come even close! Loved it when I shot my first and only specklebelly. What a place to hunt.


----------



## Minnowhead

We've had some of the greatest waterfowl and pheasant hunts out there. A lot of great dog work too!


----------



## H2ofowl

Had two snow geese land with the seagulls on the sandbar we were hunting on Saturday in Central Ohio. they were about 100 yards away. Try as we could we could not get a shot at them.


----------



## Tritonman

Geez I'm still jealous of your buddies. Unbelievable hunting out there. We've hunted out there several years. I stayed back as well this year. It's a bummer.


----------



## garhtr

H2ofowl said:


> Had two snow geese land with the seagulls on the sandbar we were hunting on Saturday in Central Ohio. they were about 100 yards away. Try as we could we could not get a shot at them.


 I see a handful of snows and an occasional blue every year in my area and I can never get a shot at one either , it is a bit frustrating. A few years ago one was mixed in with some Canadas and"almost" made a mistake , maybe this will be my year.
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------

